# Reuters: Likelihood of Functional Abdominal Symptoms Raised With Antibiotic Use



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

Likelihood of Functional Abdominal Symptoms Raised With Antibiotic UseNEW YORK (Reuters Health) Feb 15 - After a course of antibiotics, patients have a threefold increased risk of functional bowel symptoms 4 months after treatment compared with patients who have not received antibiotics, UK researchers report.Complete article here: http://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/426225 Reuters Health Information 2002. ï¿½ 2002 Reuters Ltd


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

For a discussion about the research go to http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...=10&t=000485&p=


----------

